# Retiring to Cyprus soon



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Advice please from everyone 

I want to apply for residency this year/May when am back in cyprus,

Am UK/EU citizen(born in UK) so have UK passport
Am 65 this April so will start my state pension and have a private pension and have no plans for working in the near future.

Have read the EU reg that says I dont need to take out private health insurance
I own/bought an apartment in larnaca about 3 years back and have the deeds.

Ive got a cyprus bank accout which i transfer funds to when needed, I dont have hugh amounts in the bank am just very good at not spending much 

Have downloaded the MEU1 form

Think I have all bases covered,

But heres the thing, I read on some threads bank statements are ok for prove of pensions and on others you need original docos.
And am I right in thinking I need medical records from my doctor for the yellow slip or is this for later when I register with a new doctor in cyprus

Any experiance of your processes will be greatly appriciated

cheers

john


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

You will need form S1 for medical cover . The U.K. Will not issue it until you get your state pension and they will only send it to your Cyprus address .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We have never been asked for our medical records by anyone. Not when going for our yellow slips and not by any doctors.


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Cheers,
Will get on to this right away, not sure if they will let me have it just yet (not 65 till April 22nd) but will give it a go,

Re

John


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Excellent,
Thanks Veronica, cross fingers all will be straight forward, maybe you can answer another question if you dont mind, whats the exact rule regarding length of stay in Cyprus to comply with permanent residence after 5 years eg I like to visit my family in UK, I can stop with maybe a month or 3, then my wife and I like to visit her family in Moldova(we have Apt there as well) so we can be there for say a week or 4 months, do you see what I mean 

cheers
John


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi John

To answer your question about Permanent Residence:

_1. The application for the issue of a PERMANENT RESIDENCE CERTIFICATE is submitted by a Union citizen and family members also Citizens of a Member State, after a five-year period of uninterrupted legal residence in the Republic of Cyprus.

The application for the issue of a PERMANENT RESIDENCE CARD is submitted by a Union Citizen Family Members who are not citizens of a Member State, within one month after the expiration of validity of the Residence Card.

2. The validity of the residence card shall not be affected by temporary absences not exceeding six months in a year, or by absences of a longer duration for compulsory military service or by one absence of a maximum of 12 consecutive months for important reasons such as pregnancy and childbirth, serious illness, study or vocational training, or a posting in another Member State or a third country.

3. Once acquired, the right of permanent residence shall be lost only through absence from the Republic of Cyprus for a period exceeding two consecutive years._

Further information can be found at Permanent residence of union citizens and their family members (MEU3)

Regards,


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi Nigel Cheers,
So can the 6 months be lots of intermittent time as long as they add up to 6 months in one year eg 3 months then say 2 weeks then a weekend etc etc as long as they all add up to 6 months,

cheers
John


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi John

The 6 months can be made up of lots of intermittent time.

Regards


----------

